# England calling...



## Maximowitz (Jun 30, 2008)

Salutations to you all. This looks like a very informative and interesting forum, lots of in depth knowledge being traded back and forth and I look forward to making a few friends here.
As you may have guessed by my username I'm particularly interested in the Defence Of The Reich period, a time in Luftwaffe history I find enthralling. I'm a model maker so any information about colour schemes and tactical markings of particular units and individual aircraft would be invaluable.

A little about me. I'm 46 (How time flies!) and work on the railways. I like real ale, single malt whisky and classic rock music. Which I think is a pretty good combination.  

God bless all here.


----------



## JugBR (Jun 30, 2008)

Maximowitz said:


> Salutations to you all. This looks like a very informative and interesting forum, lots of in depth knowledge being traded back and forth and I look forward to making a few friends here.
> As you may have guessed by my username I'm particularly interested in the Defence Of The Reich period, a time in Luftwaffe history I find enthralling. I'm a model maker so any information about colour schemes and tactical markings of particular units and individual aircraft would be invaluable.
> 
> A little about me. I'm 46 (How time flies!) and work on the railways. I like real ale, single malt whisky and classic rock music. Which I think is a pretty good combination.
> ...



be welcome english mate !

im now interesting in the period of the operation barbarossa, the great resistance by soviet people, besides their leader stalin wasnt aint so better than hitler. but the soviets made the diference its my opinion.

also i like the period of the battle of the britain, the brith fought hard and to defend the islands, fought as lions !

im not a model maker but i apreciate the great job of the model makers

i like brazilian ale -5°C, cachaça, and also some real classic rock !


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome from a fellow railway man


----------



## seesul (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome aboard mate.
If you´re interested in Defensing the Reich, Erich could answer your questions, he´s the right person.
I´m in touch with former pilot Willi Reschke from JG301,302 and in our museum we have an DB605AS engine from Hansotto Nehls (11./JG300) Bf109G-6. If you are interested I could send you a link...
I was in touch with J.-Y. Lorant, who wrote the history book about JG300 but it´s hard to catch him as he´s very busy.
Going to visit FL in Duxford next weekend, can´t wait to see those WW2 birds...

Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2008)

Here's a good lad with real taste in life....railway's, real beer, single malts...classic rock, and excellent combination if you ask me!

As for me...Love history, military or not. Other interests are retro hot rods, kustoms, 50's-60's and some 70's cars, classic cars and motorcycles, trains (most American steam and before the arrival of Conrail, but also British before 1948.), aviation. Music: 50's-60's, some later stuff, blues and most of all, ROCKABILLY!!!

Check these two links out....
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/cars-i-d-11357.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/train-pics-12796.html


----------



## Heinz (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome mate,

I too am a model maker. Also interested in railway's, good whiskey and classic rock.


----------



## v2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Greetings from Poland...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2008)

G'day Maxi.... welcome to the forum, mate!


----------



## rochie (Jun 30, 2008)

hi Maximowitz welcome to the forum i'm from near middlesborough where are you from


----------



## ccheese (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum... lots of info here, just ask...

Charles


----------



## trackend (Jun 30, 2008)

Maximowitz said:


> Salutations to you all. This looks like a very informative and interesting forum, lots of in depth knowledge being traded back and forth and I look forward to making a few friends here.
> As you may have guessed by my username I'm particularly interested in the Defence Of The Reich period, a time in Luftwaffe history I find enthralling. I'm a model maker so any information about colour schemes and tactical markings of particular units and individual aircraft would be invaluable.
> 
> A little about me. I'm 46 (How time flies!) and work on the railways. I like real ale, single malt whisky and classic rock music. Which I think is a pretty good combination.
> ...




Welcome Max
P-way, OHL, S&T, TOCs or Box ? Im S&T tech support. 
There's some guys on here with a bucket full of knowledge on aircraft so if you want to know anything just ask and I would be surprised if its not answered within a few hours .
I even found out the name of the guy who probably downed my uncle's Wellington. Not to shabby for 60 odd years after the event.


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jun 30, 2008)

8) Hello welcome, I'm quite new , myself here, but its full of great info Nice Guys---- Enjoy!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome. Don't be so quiet! Speak up!!


----------



## Freebird (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, what can I say? Thank you so much for the warm welcome, this is clearly *the* place to be.

Seesul: I'd love that link for your museum! I'm impressed you are in contact with Herr Reschke, he must be...86 years old now? How is he? From his combat history I'd say pretty indestructable!

Rochie: I'm from Rochester in Kent mate.

Trackend: I'm Network Rail working in Victoria Area Signalling Centre for the Trust Delay Department, just finished a beautiful week of night shift.. *yawn*

Once again thanks to you all for the welcome, time for me to get some sleep and I'll be back soon.


----------



## seesul (Jul 1, 2008)

Maximowitz said:


> Well, what can I say? Thank you so much for the warm welcome, this is clearly *the* place to be.
> 
> Seesul: I'd love that link for your museum! I'm impressed you are in contact with Herr Reschke, he must be...86 years old now? How is he? From his combat history I'd say pretty indestructable!
> 
> ...



Here you go:
links to the museums:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/august-29-1944-museum-slavicin-czech-republic-9884.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/august-29-1944-museum-sanov-czech-republic-9882.html
As for Willi Reschke- after I´ve found out he shot down one of B-17´s on August 29, 1944 and then crash landed very close to my born town I started searching for him. Found his address, got in touch with him, visited him in Germany, then he visited us here and saw his crash landing spot after 62 years again and last year we visited him in Germany again along with my friend Joe that was shot down on the mentioned day, maybe by Willi...you never know...
Here few links:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/willi-reschke-s-g-august-29th-1944-a-9055.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/av...joe-owsianik-meeting-after-63-years-9298.html
Warbird Photo Album - Willi Reschke


----------



## Maximowitz (Jul 1, 2008)

That's mighty impressive Seesul. Willi is looking good for his age, the fire still burns eh? 

At the moment I seem to be off on a tangent investigating the Canterbury raid of October 31st 1942 by 10.(Jabo)/JG26. Canterbury is not far from where I live so there's a little local interest there. Does anyone have any information about this mission?


----------



## seesul (Jul 1, 2008)

Maximowitz said:


> That's mighty impressive Seesul. Willi is looking good for his age, the fire still burns eh?
> 
> At the moment I seem to be off on a tangent investigating the Canterbury raid of October 31st 1942 by 10.(Jabo)/JG26. Canterbury is not far from where I live so there's a little local interest there. Does anyone have any information about this mission?



Yep, Willi is doing well, I spoke to his son few days ago...
As for you question - think Erich is the right person to answer it...hope he will read this post...


----------



## Maximowitz (Jul 1, 2008)

I shall put a thread about it in a more appropriate area. Thanks Seesul.


----------



## seesul (Jul 1, 2008)

Maximowitz said:


> I shall put a thread about it in a more appropriate area. Thanks Seesul.



Yes, think that´s a good idea. Otherwise you could also send PM to Erich...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 1, 2008)

Welcome Max! I like to stay out of people's way! 

I posted an excerpt from Caldwell's book on that raid. Hope its what you're looking for.

Pb is another good guy here Max, if you're into the Luftwaffe. He keeps an eye on Marseilles Bf 109.


----------



## pete_madi (Jul 9, 2008)

cooeee max, as i found out age does not exist here "we all big boys playing with our toys".from an ex train driver,lover of good beer and fiend to one and all


----------



## Njaco (Jul 9, 2008)

Are you missing an "R", Pete?


----------



## DOUGRD (Jul 9, 2008)

Welcome aboard Max.


----------

